# Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?



## Sebimh (4. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier wenn ich im falschen Unterforum bin bitte verschieben!

Ich habe vor ca 1,5 Jahren mit nem Kumpel, an unserem Partygrundstück, ein Loch mit Teichfolie ausgelegt und wir haben da dann ca 700-800 Liter Wasser rein gebracht. Da der Platz am Ortsrand nahe am Wald liegt und nicht umzäunt is hab ich öfters Rehe da die dort trinken. (Zumindest hab ich Spuren gefunden und die Folie am rand wa auch etwas aufgerissen aber nichts schlimmes).

Am anfang hatte ich so einen Chlortablette rein da wa auch alles schön sauber aber nach der Feststellung mit den Tieren hab ichs sofort weggelassen. Dann hats aber nur wenige tage gedauert bis sich Algen gebildet haben. Ursprünglich sollte ein kleiner Bachlauf mit dem Wasser aus dem Tümpel gespeist werden und wieder zurück fließen. Wir haben jetzt aber fast ein Jahr nichts mehr gemacht, die Zeiten ändern sich eben, mittlerweile is der Teich dreckig, verschlammt und es ist auch irgendwas drinnen sieht fast aus wie Froschleich aber keine ahnung was das genau ist, ohne Filter und so wa mir das aber schon fast klar!

Kann ich irgendwas tun um den Teich sauber zu halten ohne fleißend Wasser und auch ohne Strom für ne Pumpe oder einen Filter? Der Bachlauf wird vlt. alle 2 Wochen und auch nur im Sommer laufen lassen weil ich eben keinen Strom dort habe, nur wenn ich das Notstromaggregat an habe und das ist eben nur bei Feiern!
Oder habe ich keine möglichkeit das was zu machen und sollte die Folie wieder entfernen? Wenn ich was machen will muss ich eh das Wasser raus holen und alles sauber machen!


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Servus Sebastian

Herzlich Willkommen

Hmmm ... ein Foto würde schon mal helfen ...

Sind Pflanzen im Teichlein 

Du schreibst im Profil von einer Tiefe von 60cm ... das ist nicht tief genug ...

Willst du diese Teich-G`schicht ernsthaft betreiben, dann würde ich mal ungesehen sagen fang nochmal von vorne an.

Vertiefe das "Loch" auf 1-1,2m (Frostsicherheit) auf einer Fläche von ~4m² (Sauerstoff-Speicher wenn zugefroren).
Plane Pflanzstufen rundum mit einer Tiefe von 20cm (gefüllt mit 10cm Substrat) nach aussenfallend (Substratabrutschsicherung) ein. In dieses Substrat (Erdreich aus der Tiefe des gegrabenen Teiches und Spielkastensand, je nach Pflanze) setzt du dann Pflanzen ein.

Durch diese Pflanzen werden die Nährstoffe im Teichwasser gebunden und stehen den Algen nicht mehr zu Verfügung. Ein hin und wieder Algenabfischen wirst aber nicht verhindern können.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Hey sebastian, auch von mir ein +herzliches willkommen+!!!  wenn du ohne technik und ohne fische ein kleines biotop schaffen willst,wo die rehe weiter trinken dürfen,dann baue den teich um und schaffe ausreichend flachzonen für pflanzen. die nehmen die nährstoffe aus dem wasser und verhindern dadurch die algenbildung. aber etwas tiefer als 60cm sollte er schon sein. mandy


----------



## Sebimh (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Also ich seh schon so einfach wird das nichts. Aber mir stellt sich die Frage da der Teich immer sich selbst überlasssen ist, Blätter und sonnstiges reinfallen, bleibt dann immer noch das Problem mit dem Verschlammen am Boden? Auserdem habe ich das Problem dass das ganze eine schöne Brutstätte für sämtliche Stechviecher ist und da wir in der nähe Sitzen seh ich das ein bisle als Problem. Hängt das mit der schlechten Wasserqualität zusammen oder hat man das immer im stehenden Gewässer egal wie das Wasser ist?

Ich möchte so Themen vorher klären nicht das ich dann ein haufen Geld und vor allem Zeit reinstecke und dann feststell das das doch nicht das ist was ich gerne hätte!


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Na so viel arbeit ist das nicht. und was das laub anbelangt,wenn du keine fische einsetzt,dann ist das zeug gar nicht schlimm. ein paar schlammspitzschnecken und die fressen das laub im teich. sicher sammelt sich dann der modder nach gewisser zeit an,aber (je nachdem wie groß er wird) alle paar jahre gereinigt,dann paßt das schon. ich hab auch einen tümpel von ca. 250l,da sind nur pflanzen drin. der modder steht schon bis zur knappen hälfte,aber den fröschen und __ schnecken gefällt es . . . und das wasser ist glasklar. was die angst wegen der mücken anbelangt,meines erachtens völlig unbegründet. mein koiteich ist direkt an der terrasse. . . und ich habe auch nicht mehr oder weniger mücken als mein nachbar.  mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Servus Sebastian,

Natürlich wird immer etwas Laub reinfallen, aber bei einem relativ kleinen Teich,
ist der Zeitaufwand recht überschaubar, wenn Du vor dem Winter das Laub abkescherst,
dann ist das ein Zeitaufwand von vllt. 3 x 5 Minuten.
Stechmücken und stehende Gewässer sind immer ein Problem. Wobei ich die Erfahrung
gemacht habe, dass sich die Stechmücken viel lieber in Wassereimern oder Wasserbottichen fortpflanzen.
Ich habe bei mir z. B . __ Moderlieschen im Teich, da haben Stechmückenlarven gar keine 
Chance, ich keschere die Stechmückenlarven aus dem Wassereimer ab, und geb sie
in den Teich, so schnell kann man gar nicht schauen wie diese von den ML gefressen werden.
Aber für eine Fischhaltung müsstest Du Deinen Teich schon etwas vergrößern und vertiefen.
So 3000 Liter sind in meinen Augen das Minimum um auch __ Kleinfische artgerecht halten
zu können.

LG Markus


----------



## Limnos (6. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Was tun um "Wassertümpel" sauber zu halten?*

Hallo Sebastian

Du schreibst Tümpel, d.h. das wäre ein Gewässer, das auch austrocknen kann. Wenn es nur 600- 800 Liter sind, wie groß ist da die Oberfläche?  Mit einer Tiefe von 60 cm ist zwar eine Fischhaltung nicht ratsam, aber damit würde es ein ideales Gewässer für __ Frösche, __ Kröten und __ Molche. Der Tümpel sollte nicht dort sein, wo viel Laub hineinfallen kann. Ein Bach fängt nur noch mehr auf, das er dann in den Teich transportiert.  Wasserbewegung fördert den Abbau der Stoffe, aber damit schafft sie auch "Futter" für die Algen, die z.T. auch schon mit nicht vollständig zersetzten Abbauprodukten sich bedienen.
Außerdem: je nach Größe und Länge des Baches könnte der Teich bei der geringen Wassermenge leer sein, ehe das erste Wasser wieder in den Teich zurückfließt. Wenn Du unbedingt einen Bach haben möchtest, dann lege, wenn das Gelände es zulässt, einen zweiten, größeren Teich unterhalb an und pumpe zum jetzigen Teich das Wasser hinauf. Der größere Teich sollte dann gut bepflanzt sein.
Chlor ist ein sehr starkes Gift und nur für Schwimmbäder nicht aber für Naturgewässer geeignet. Außerdem: alle Algenmittel können die Algen zwar töten, nicht aber die Gründe beseitigen, warum vorher Algen gewachsen sind. Sie werden also wiederkommen. Vielleicht kam die Algenplage, weil es keine __ Algenfresser mehr gab?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

